# Question about 17 mo old with dairy issues



## TealCandy (Dec 14, 2014)

We're new to the food intolerance/allergy world. My 17 month old has been off dairy since he was 13 months, but at his last appointment, our dr told us to try adding yogurt in (Our dr is really great but that seems strange to me since as I understand, most little guys have a protein, not lactose intolerance so shouldn't yogurt cause the same reactions? Plus, why is it so important that he eats dairy? Her exact words were "He really should be getting some of that protein" but we watch his protein intake very closely)
So we gave it a try over the past 2 weeks, and that's where my question comes from. He doesn't seem to have been constipated at all, in fact he had a brief bout of diarrhea (which was probably unrelated) but he's been getting a contact rash on his face wherever the yogurt touches him. For some reason, it appeared to be humus causing it (he had been refusing humus for months so it was almost like a new food), and I was really only watching for digestive issues so I didn't isolate yogurt as the cause until today. He also has a patch of eczema on his face, which we haven't seen in a long time. And he had a handful of spots on his body last week that could have been hives or bug bites. Bug bites are the more obvious answer, of course, since its spring but they were under his clothes, showed up overnight, and just looked more like hives (I've never seen a bug bite on him before so maybe that's just how his look). 
His issues before 13 months were: quite intense constipation, pretty severe bloating, undigested food in diaper (much more than a normal baby), vomiting (somewhat rare), and losing weight. So if this were an allergy, it would be delayed, which I know is less common. This makes me feel like I'm hearing hoofbeats and thinking zebras. He seems to tolerate milk and cheese much less since going off it, with vomiting being much more frequent when family members give him a bite of dairy without our permission (sigh). Is that normal?
Anyway, my doctor really likes to be hands off, especially with little guys, which I think is great, so we never tested him. I don't really want to if it doesn't seem necessary. She just sort of said "If you can tell dairy is the problem, don't feed him dairy." Normally, I agree with that, but if this is a true allergy, I'd like to be prepared. Does this sound enough like an allergy to test? Even leaving the hives out as bug bites (totally possible) and eczema out since it doesn't prove anything with allergies, does the contact rash from the same food that causes digestive disturbances seem suspicious?


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

At 17 months, he needs human milk. If that's not available, formula is the next best option. Continue on that path til at least 24 months.

If you really must use "regular" milk now (not bm or formula), try either raw cow milk or if you aren't assured a safe supply, try store-bought goat milk.

Yogurt breaks down the proteins due to fermentation and so is easier to digest than non-fermented milk.

There are lots of other ways to get protein. Best wishes!


----------



## TealCandy (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for responding! I'm actually not too concerned about his dietary needs. We discovered his issue when my milk dried up (I'm pregnant), and I was advised not to use formula since it's designed to influence gut colonization. He's just used up the last bit of our frozen bm supply and will be back on the fresh stuff as soon as it's available again in about a month! I'm not worried about his protein intake at all. It's monitored closely.
He definitely can't drink any type of animal milk. Straight milk causes the strongest reactions.The differences in yogurt should make it easier for people with lactose intolerance but as fermentation doesn't affect protein, it shouldn't be any easier to digest for those with protein intolerance. It seemed strange that my doctor would suggest this since my understanding is that the vast majority of babies and toddlers with dairy issues have milk protein intolerances.
What I am concerned about is that dairy is extremely common, and he could easily be exposed to it. So if he has a true allergy, it'd be good to know and be prepared. I'm hoping for some advice as to whether I should request that he be tested or if this all sounds typical of a little guy with an intolerance? I would hate to test him for no reason and I'm not sure how much I'd have to push for it.


----------

